
Would Google Make More Money If They Charged 1 Cent per Search? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/1387/would-google-search-make-more-money-if-they-charge.html
======
rolph
nope! they have lots of money, they dont need more. seeing as this would be
electronic payment, token 1cent per search, would likely intersect with a data
grab as a brass ring. It would create one more reason to do "other than
google"

